# Building His Own



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

www.chadsprojects.com

Nevermind mods - this guy is building his own 5'er!

Slug


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I guess if you really want a custom 5'er built for all your needs and you have all the skills and tools and a lot of time on your hands it would be the way to go. Anyone feel the need for a Class A because in our local paper someone has a 34' rolling chassis with a V10 for sale? kirk


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

To each his own. I found the slideshow interesting, but wouldn't want to go that route. Wonder how much that one weighs?


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I like what he did with his Terry TT


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

He is more ambitious then I am

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you have the skills, then the best of luck to ya.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I did some research on this guy last night.

His real name is Noah and he has 2 kids, 2 dogs, 2 cats, ...........


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty amazing that he can build that for $10K. My projects usually cost about 1-2X the cost of buying off the shelf...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

7heaven said:


> Pretty amazing that he can build that for $10K. My projects usually cost about 1-2X the cost of buying off the shelf...


...Word...


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

I'd hate to live next door to this guy! It would be like living next door to Norm Abrahms, the guy from "New Yankee Workshop. I can almost hear my wife now..."Why don't you buld us a bigger basement/2 story addition/ 5th wheel!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

This guy has way too much time on his hands.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

wercertifyable said:


> I'd hate to live next door to this guy! It would be like living next door to Norm Abrahms, the guy from "New Yankee Workshop. I can almost hear my wife now..."Why don't you buld us a bigger basement/2 story addition/ 5th wheel!


I think it would be very cool to live next door to Norm Abrams or even Bob Vila. Can you imagine running over to their house, covered in dirt, with a pipe wrench in your hand going "Uh, I'm not sure if I just did something wrong.....or not....." The next week you have a film crew in your kitchen!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I think we should invite him to be an honorary member to Outbackers.com. He'd fit right in with some of our other talented members!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pretty impressive stuff, but for all the work, I wonder why he stuck with what was essentially a industry standard floor plan? I mean, if you want something that is not available any other way, I can maybe see it. But to end up with the same thing you could have bought off the lot, it seems nuts to me.

But then, it's always good to have a project!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

And I thought the PVC bike rack that I built this weekend was impressive!!!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just think, if he had bought an Outback, all that time that he's spent so far, (and not finished yet), he could have been camping.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just think, if he had bought an Outback, all that time that he's spent so far, (and not finished yet), he could have been camping.
> 
> Tim


LOL....this make me feel MUCH better about my lame building skills because at least I'm out camping with my family.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I'd hate to live next door to this guy! It would be like living next door to Norm Abrahms, the guy from "New Yankee Workshop. I can almost hear my wife now..."Why don't you buld us a bigger basement/2 story addition/ 5th wheel!


I think it would be very cool to live next door to Norm Abrams or even Bob Vila. Can you imagine running over to their house, covered in dirt, with a pipe wrench in your hand going "Uh, I'm not sure if I just did something wrong.....or not....." The next week you have a film crew in your kitchen!!
[/quote]
We just have a lot of film in our kitchen.









All I can say about the 5r is "Wow!" But why would a guy do that? With all his projects he obviously has no time for camping.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

week you have a film crew in your kitchen!!
[/quote]

All I can say about the 5r is "Wow!" But why would a guy do that? With all his projects he obviously has no time for camping.
[/quote]

I was thinking the same thing. Looks like he's doing a great job and doesn't look half bad either. But, he started this thing in March and it's now August. Doesn't look like he'll be camping any time soon.

Wayne


----------

